# Coming Soon ...



## IBRRHOBO (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the many blessings that Emperor Bush has bestowed upon us is a flooded market of empty, squattable housing. I do a lot of work in foreclosure repair and these are a couple examples of what's available in just about ANY metro area. Now, for those who like to go in and shit where they sleep, trash out and not clean up, well these might not be as palatable as the crack shack on fifth and vine. For the rest of u, here's how it works: generally, when a home is foreclosed on you'll see a for sale ... NOT for rent ... sign. Your local county assessor's office has a d-base usually free on line and will list the home. Usually the power is left on during the winter unless the lines have been winterized. Almost always there's furniture and shit left behind. Simply scout ur area for a couple of days and move in. Generally there's no alarm systems up and running as assholes like me don't remember the codes anyway and the real estate outfit won't foot the bill.

Below are a couple of examples of what's out there. Good hunting!


----------



## Birdy (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn I see houses like that all the time in a few of the suburbs around here. Hell I'd live in one until I get kicked out haha.


----------

